# Cartridge sizes



## Paul Downes (Jun 16, 2008)

Here I go again. I had a question from a customer about the size of the ink cartridge that came with a baron kit. What is the official name for it? He complained about buying some ink refills that were looser in the nib and I need to get back with him on what will fit properly. I'm hoping there is some standardization from kit to kit but I don't know the answer to that question.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 16, 2008)

Paul, IIRC, the ink cartridges are called international size.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 16, 2008)

Paul, William is right they are also called  international, standard, European, universal, (montblanc) size ink cartridges. Here is a link to a supplier of German made refills :http://stores.ebay.com/ink4pens_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm


----------



## Paul Downes (Jun 17, 2008)

I take it that the diameter of the ink cartridges where it fits into the back of the nib is different on the international types vs the watermans and sheaffers? I did notice that when I bought some cheap cartridges from a stationary store, that the cartridges seemed a little loose compared to the cartridge that came with the pen. It didn't give me any confidance to repeat the purchase.


----------

